# Honest opinions on this pistol



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

www.palmpistol.com

I "m getting one


----------



## djmoore34 (Dec 31, 2008)

Did I read the ad right? Is the price $300?


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

My opinions:

1) Useless beyond 3 ft range [arm length] without the optional laser sight
2) States it is single action but not clear how you cock it before firing?
3) Its just a derringer with a better grip
4) Pretty neat idea
5) Sounds like it may be a long time before they are really available [taking deposits now . . . ]


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

I'd get something else.


----------



## Nick_B (Sep 29, 2008)

Pointless to me. On top of that...Why 9mm for a single shot defense gun?? Please use .45 for me if I was only one shot.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I agree, that has got to be one of the most pathetic excuses for a gun I have ever seen. Reminds me of the zip guns the little hoodlums made back in the day in the "hood.


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

This type of gun has been made for close to 200 years, basically it is your third back up gun for desperate times. Pretty much they have been made to hold against your opponents body and let one round go, hope like heck it is somewhat a vital area. Past three feet, good luck hitting anything other than using it as a club. Quite frankly you would be better off with a really good knife unless you just like spending 300 dollars on a gun to ad to your collection to say, see something I've got.
Oh..just a note, the orignal ones were black powder, mild recoil..these new ones hurt to shoot.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

jmoser said:


> My opinions:
> 
> 1) Useless beyond 3 ft range [arm length] without the optional laser sight
> 2) States it is single action but not clear how you cock it before firing?
> ...


From the ad "The Palm Pistol is an ergonomically innovative *single shot* *double action*"


IMO- It'd be better than nothing, but not much.


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Just think... you could open carry and no one would be any the wiser :lol:


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Rootsy said:


> Just think... you could open carry and no one would be any the wiser :lol:


 Thats my thinking
When in my speedo at the beach this would be perfect. The desret Eagle is really hard to conceal there.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Yea, I have a hard time concealing my gun while wearing a Speedo too. :yikes::lol:


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

Looks like gangs could get the most use from it, easy to sneek in bars, crowds and such. Stick em in the ribs and shoot. For self defense I want them to see I have a gun, they'd be scared to death looking down a .44 mag barrel. You wouldn't have to shoot in most cases.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

ESOX said:


> Yea, I have a hard time concealing my gun while wearing a Speedo too. :yikes::lol:


 And its nearly impossible in a thong, life aint easy for a stud  especially a well armed stud who is packin


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

I'm not a personal defense expert, but the 1st scenario I thought of was a home burglary scenario. I'd hate to pull the trigger on an invader, but am prepared if I must.

But, the most likely firearms scenario I see myself is - say a sound in the garage and me going out with a gun to check on the sound. Say I see someone grabbing a tool box and I order him to stop, he sees me and positively id my shotgun/handgun as a weapon. He either drops the toolbox and runs, or he surrenders and the police take him away, if he lunges he knows there is a good chance he will get shot. 

With the palm gun, you would need another weapon in this scenario, imo. In no way does that look like a traditional firearm and in a burglary situation, one I feel is more likely than a home invasion, that gun doesn't inspire a lot of faith that the burglar would respect the weapon if I ordered him to stop. That might lead to a tense situation, you and an intruder standing there with something that looks like a screen door knob, ordering him to stop.

Great for a back-up close action last resort, but I don't feel it helps id you the homeowner as having the upper hand in a confrontation where brandishing to prevent property loss may occur.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Second jmosers concerns.

I dont have much imagination and Id have to see and try it to believe. Iv only been THRU Missouri 2x.


----------



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

that thing not only looks bulky for a 1 shot


i'd be afraid that an azmatic would mistake it for an inhaler and shoot themselves in the mouth!

lolol


"no no no...that's not a..." BANG


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm not sure why you would want one of these? I seriously would use a chinese star before this thing. If your buying it for fun or a conversation piece go for it, but not for self-defense.


----------



## 45/70fan (May 29, 2005)

If I remember reading correctly, this would be illegal in Michigan as it doesn't look like a pistol.


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

45/70fan said:


> If I remember reading correctly, this would be illegal in Michigan as it doesn't look like a pistol.


 That firearm may not meet the Michigan firearm laws. 

I would chose this oner that one.

 
*Caliber: .22 Magnum*

*Capacity: 5*

*Material: 17-4 pH stainless steel*

*Barrel Length: 1 1/8"*

*Overall Length: 4 3/4"*

*Overall Height: 2 7/8"*

*Width: 7/8"*

*Weight: 5.9 oz. unloaded*

*Suggested Retail Price: $214.00*


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey where's the trigger on that bad boy? And what do you have against the 
tagalongs I could eat three boxes of those without blinking.


----------

